# PC verbinden mit TV und AVR



## Rizzard (7. November 2011)

Ich möchte demnächst auch gerne mal mit dem PC an meinem TV zocken.
Allerdings möchte ich den Sound über den AVR ansteuern.

Wie sollte das Ganze (PC/TV/AVR) am besten verbunden werden?


----------



## Murxwitz (7. November 2011)

wenn dein AVR HDMI-Anschlüsse hat würde ich diese nutzen, andernfalls:
TV per HDMI/DVI und Ton entweder digital oder wenn du ne "gute" Soundkarte hast auch analog an den AVR


----------

